# Adria Twin owners - seal around heki rooflights



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Calling all (well, a couple would do) Adria Twin owners...

I remember a while back a small discussion on whether the Heki rooflights are "ventilated" when closed or have a seal around the lip. Well, the other night was a bit windy outside, and I was kept awake for a bit by the blind in the rooflight rattling. On closer inspection it appears that on mine the front heki above the lounge is sealed, but the rear one is not. 

Now, that's possibly not a bad thing having forced ventilation to the bedroom area... but just wondered if everyone else has the same.

Ta,
Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Gosh Steve, I knew that the front Heki had a seal and so assumed that the rear had one too. I have just checked mine and the rear has not got one. I will try and get one as there is plenty of air coming in at the rear of the Twin. The rear door pillars are vented at the bottom, and air comes through the mesh on the heater unit door.

I have sent an email to Leisurespares asking for a price and availability on the seal.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I did have an exploded diagram of the Midi heki, but can't seem to find it right now. I'll keep looking and let you know if I find anything. 

One thing that seemed a bit of a problem to me was that there seemed to be a spring mounted into the corner of the lip on the rear vent, which doesn't seem to be there on the front one. Not sure if that affects the part number required.

Would be grateful if you manage to find out costs/availability etc if you could let me know. 

Ta,
Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Details obtained from Leisurespares--

BG1521 = £21.92 + £4.00pp + vat = £30.45 in total
please call 01423 321108 with card details or send copy of this email with cheque to address below
Kevin Wells
Leisure Spares Ltd
Wetherby Road 
Boroughbridge
North Yorkshire
YO51 9UY
Tel :- 01423 321108
Fax :- 01423 321104
e-mail :- [email protected]
Please visit our new website
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk

Are we going for it Steve? I think that I will take another look at the Heki tomorrow before I decide.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Think I'll take a look at mine later too. Only reservation is this thing about the spring. I'm sure the rear has them in at least one of the corners, and the exploded diagram I saw of the rooflight had the seal as one complete unit. 

Stopping the blind rattling (although only happened once in very strong winds) will make it worthwhile fitting the seal.


----------

